# buzzing heat pump



## joeyjr (May 16, 2009)

have a york outside unit , gas fired heat furnace working , outside unit is not
turning on it makes a buzzing sound when turned on, outside fan is not running,
any help is greatly appreciated,


----------



## kok328 (May 16, 2009)

You need to determine what is buzzing, the fan motor or the compressor.  Switch to A/C mode and see if the fan turns and the compressor runs.
With the unit off, try to spin the fan blade and see if it rotates freely and makes several rotations with a good spin.  If it's stiff, you may be able to work it free, put some light oil in the bearings and/or tap the shaft with a hammer and see if it runs under power now.


----------

